# Audi RS 7 Test Mule Spotted Hot Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out these spy photos that came in from our sources this morning. The photographer labeled it as an S7 with a new bumper as S7 test mules have been regular fixtures in testing locales over the last few weeks. Even still, we're pretty sure this is an RS 7 due to that snarling maul. 

Other than the chin, the car looks as if it could be an S7 spec. The otherwise S-line bodywork and quad exhausts indicate an S-car in training but perhaps that's not so far off base. RS 4 Avant mules * spied earlier this year had quad pipes so that doesn't really prove anything * while other S7-looking test mules hot weather testing in Spain have had the HN (Heilbronn) registration plates more typical on a quattro GmbH tester... such as an RS car. We're cross-checking the to see what the tags were on this car as they were delivered to us blurred out.










*Known RS 7 Intel*
What we know of the RS 7 is that it will use the same 4.0T found in the S7 but tuned to a higher horsepower level. We're not sure of final power but we do know from leaked ETKA listings that the S7 will sport 408 bhp. RS 7 figures haven't been so exposed but similar printouts for the S8 suggest the engine will be available in at least one other tune and that's 518 hp... in the same ballpark as the last-generation RS 6. We doubt that's all the engine has to offer though as Bentley also plans to make use of it in its Continental range of cars.

One last thing on the RS 7. We hear Audi of America is keen to add it to its lineup. With the shared structure between the S7 and RS 7, this might make things more easily done for outpost markets like the USA where federalization costs can kill a specialty model. A highly placed source also told us that the RS 7 would be key to the American RS strategy. 

Check out more photos below or via our gallery link * HERE. *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

i hardly believe the rs7 will have less hp than last rs6, regardless of what the s8 is getting. last generation s8 had also less hp than rs6, hence it seems those two figures are not directly dependent of each other.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Maybe this A7 that i saw in Simi Valley (frequented by may mule/camouflaged cars) was a mule? It was debadged w/ detroit mfr plate. this was about 3-4 months ago


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

tiptronic;bt1093 said:


> Maybe this A7 that i saw in Simi Valley (frequented by may mule/camouflaged cars) was a mule? It was debadged w/ detroit mfr plate. this was about 3-4 months ago


Thats a corporate demo car, not a mule


----------



## JLBoston (May 21, 2011)

From this angle it looks like something big sat on the hood- I thought European cars were required to have ugly high hoods now?

Also join me on the Facebook page: Car Design
Favorite websites include: 

oldcarbrochures.com

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really don't like the A7, it look like a dog taking a dump.
The rear is all wrong.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

R5T;bt1162 said:


> I really don't like the A7, it look like a dog taking a dump.
> The rear is all wrong.


Thank you! Finally i'm not alone.


----------

